# Alex jones Deal On Spare Fuel - Prepper Emergency Fuel That You Can Store For Years



## Bright (Jul 24, 2014)

Deal On Spare Fuel - Prepper Emergency Fuel

On the Alex Jones radio show there was an ad with special pricing on Spare Fuel. it's great for preppers because you can store it in your trunk or basement for years without it evaporating or going bad. It's also safe because it's non-flammable. One container is equal to a half gallon of gas. It doesn't contain highly flammable compounds but it will combust in your engine because it uses residual fuel to ignite it. If your tank is completely dry you have to add a little starter fluid.

It's still kind of pricey (24.95 for 1 container) but I think it's worth it for people who want to store fuel for a long time and have it available if they need it.

Here's the radio pricing:

2 containers save 10%
1 case (6 containers 15%)
2 cases (12 containers 20%
3 cases (18 containers 25%)

Here's the link to get the radio pricing:

http://sparefuel.us/


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

$50.00 per gallon for gas? think I'll pass. Whats it gonna give you? another few miles in a car? and extra hour or so of electric? If I'm heading out in the boonies like the video suggest, I'd just carry some extra fresh gas. I know some have much more money than I have, perhaps it would be something they'd be willing to buy, but for that price I couldn't store enough to make really any difference in the grand scheme of things.
Something I ain't thinking of, I'd love to read it.


----------



## Bright (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi Moonshinedave!

I agree it's expensive but the main benefit is that you can store it safely for years which you can't do with fresh gas (also it's much safer to store and carry). In an emergency situation extra miles can make all the difference. Also in a fuel shut down situation there would be no fresh gas available so Spare Fuel would be invaluable to operate important small engines like your chain saw.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Just plane old gas is good for 2 years with stabilizer. If you only need a few gallons it shouldn't be that
hard to have a safe place it store it. Then switch it out every 2 years.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Like the idea of being able to store for long periods of time without it going bad, but not at that price. Totally agree with Budgetprep. on this, isn't that hard to store real gasoline, and it will last quite a while. Get the price to somewhere close to the cost of gas, then we'll talk.
If we're talking about having fuel after SHTF and there is none to be had, I'd consider wood gasifier, or making my own liquid fuel instead of how much I could store at $50/gal. That is just me, perhaps others will think it a great investment?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

too expensive...


----------



## Bright (Jul 24, 2014)

I agree with you Moonshinedave on the long, LONG term fuel solution as being a wood gasifier . However, I still think it's smart to have 2-6 containers of this stuff in deep storage because you may be in a situation where driving your car is not your first concern—you may need to chop wood for your fireplace or stove, or if you need to clear a fallen tree. Having a quick ready fuel option to run a chainsaw, small tractor, or other labor saving garden machine could really come in handy.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Bright, not saying it wouldn't be good to have around, it's solely the price. I'd give perhaps $5 or even $6 per gallon, but not the prices they are wanting.
Everyone has their own resources, and how they use them is their own business, if it is worth it for someone else, more power to them, just not for me at that price. Cutting wood, for example, I have crosscut saws, and axes, not my first choice, but they will still get the job done.
I'm really not the kind of person to rain on someone else's idea, perhaps I should not had answered at all? It may well be worth it, just not to me.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I keep 25 gallons on hand , I put sta-bil too keep it from going bad. Also I rotate it thru my mower and pickup.
Don't know for sure how long that much would keep my generator running. But once it has run out I will not need lights and refrigeration I will have used up the perishables and fall back on the dry and canned food I have stored.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I can't think of spending much on fossil fuels for any long term grid down situation.
Fuel is only a stopgap. It *will* eventually run out.
You won't want to draw attention to yourself by having the only running vehicle 5 years after an "event". You'll just be a target.
You won't want to draw attention to yourself by running a generator in the middle of the night 5 years after an "event". You'll just be a target.

I'd rather research and invest in long term solutions that don't require non-replenishable resources.
It will mean doing without "comforts", but I can live with that.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> I keep 25 gallons on hand , I put sta-bil too keep it from going bad. Also I rotate it thru my mower and pickup.
> Don't know for sure how long that much would keep my generator running. But once it has run out I will not need lights and refrigeration I will have used up the perishables and fall back on the dry and canned food I have stored.


Ditto! Almost my exact strategy ...


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

this is clearly a spam poster as he only has 3 postings. I will say that I lost all creditability in alex jones after trying his "beyond tangy tangerine" and his claim that it helped hime loose 20lbs or what...


...sure he gotta pay his bills so he needs advertisers so I see how it works but he has alot of good messages on his show but he fails in screening his advertisers to be of worth status and quality products. Alex will push any product as long as they pay him to do it so he can continue his show. Some may say he looses all credibility but I still think he does a good job at getting his view out there. Just everyone should be mindful of what they buy from him. like his "beyond tangy tangerine" product once you try it you get the chance to become a reseller too! meaning the more you sell of the product the more money you make too! (which explains the huge mark up as the company is making money, alex is making money, and the reseller is making money) So some "viewers" will claim it's the best product ever because they use it and enjoy it, however at the same time they are trying to sell the product too! Even when your trying to do a background check on the product any youtube video you search for such as in my case the beyond tangy tangerine is positive reviews and they give you a link to where to buy the product (with there embedded code so they get the credit for the sale) it's nothing more than a scam to buy overpriced mildly quality products.

Your better of saving your money and if you truly want to support Alex Jones donate him say 10 or 20 bucks so he does not have to depend on this deceptive advertising method. Honestly preppers can be the best targets for scams! In general you buy items that you don't use for years and years so by then the return policy has expired and they don't get a negative review because the product does not get used. Lucky there are people who are smart enough to test and taste there purchased prepping items and to ensure they live up to there expectations. Please don't get scammed by this method of Alex's advertising method.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> Bright, not saying it wouldn't be good to have around, it's solely the price. I'd give perhaps $5 or even $6 per gallon, but not the prices they are wanting.
> Everyone has their own resources, and how they use them is their own business, if it is worth it for someone else, more power to them, just not for me at that price. Cutting wood, for example, I have crosscut saws, and axes, not my first choice, but they will still get the job done.
> I'm really not the kind of person to rain on someone else's idea, perhaps I should not had answered at all? It may well be worth it, just not to me.


Call me old fashion... but in a few years when I buy my first home with my very own yard my first lawn mower is gonna look like this!!









Plus my new car looks like this!









you get my point right? saws and axes are more dependable than a chainsaw and are more cost effective 
lights are provided FREE by the sun (except during the winter in Minnesota cause it's dark at 5PM!)

cutting your dependency on fuel now will get you ahead of the curve! and you will be by far better prepared. So if anybody has a riding lawnmower perhaps you should consider what you would do in a SHTF event... you gonna just let it go to wild grass? perhaps you should add more gravel to keep the mice away or you should add more blacktop now or more trees to cut down on your lawn size. Either way those expensive fancy riding lawn mowers are eventually gonna get out performed by the cheap old fashioned lawn mowers haha... plus everybody should be increasing there ability to ride a bike RIGHT NOW! I mean it's a great method of transportation that in a SHTF event will help increase there mobility. Im not so sure how realistic making your own fuel is and how much resources you have and how knowledgeable you are but... a bike and self powered tools seems to always work better IMO


----------



## Bright (Jul 24, 2014)

lancestar2 said:


> this is clearly a spam poster as he only has 3 postings. I will say that I lost all creditability in alex jones after trying his "beyond tangy tangerine" and his claim that it helped hime loose 20lbs or what...
> 
> ...sure he gotta pay his bills so he needs advertisers so I see how it works but he has alot of good messages on his show but he fails in screening his advertisers to be of worth status and quality products. Alex will push any product as long as they pay him to do it so he can continue his show. Some may say he looses all credibility but I still think he does a good job at getting his view out there. Just everyone should be mindful of what they buy from him. like his "beyond tangy tangerine" product once you try it you get the chance to become a reseller too! meaning the more you sell of the product the more money you make too! (which explains the huge mark up as the company is making money, alex is making money, and the reseller is making money) So some "viewers" will claim it's the best product ever because they use it and enjoy it, however at the same time they are trying to sell the product too! Even when your trying to do a background check on the product any youtube video you search for such as in my case the beyond tangy tangerine is positive reviews and they give you a link to where to buy the product (with there embedded code so they get the credit for the sale) it's nothing more than a scam to buy overpriced mildly quality products.
> 
> Your better of saving your money and if you truly want to support Alex Jones donate him say 10 or 20 bucks so he does not have to depend on this deceptive advertising method. Honestly preppers can be the best targets for scams! In general you buy items that you don't use for years and years so by then the return policy has expired and they don't get a negative review because the product does not get used. Lucky there are people who are smart enough to test and taste there purchased prepping items and to ensure they live up to there expectations. Please don't get scammed by this method of Alex's advertising method.


Hi lancestar2,

I'm not a spam poster I'm what you call a beginner poster (I just signed up to the forum). I don't think it is fair to call a product a scam just because it's expensive. I'm actually getting some to keep in the trunk of my cars in case I run out of gas, not only for preppng per se. No one is forcing you to buy it-I am planning on buying some and I thought others might be interested too on the forum so i posted&#8230;


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Bright said:


> Hi lancestar2,
> 
> I'm not a spam poster I'm what you call a beginner poster (I just signed up to the forum). I don't think it is fair to call a product a scam just because it's expensive. I'm actually getting some to keep in the trunk of my cars in case I run out of gas, not only for preppng per se. No one is forcing you to buy it-I am planning on buying some and I thought others might be interested too on the forum so i posted&#8230;


... you have a point. How much do you make per unit you sell? I know with the beyond tangy tangerine people were all resellers of the product because they liked it. Your hinting at being an unbias person when in fact your a reseller of the product because you get a portion of money for every person who buys it with your link.


----------



## Bright (Jul 24, 2014)

lancestar2 said:


> ... you have a point. How much do you make per unit you sell? I know with the beyond tangy tangerine people were all resellers of the product because they liked it. Your hinting at being an unbias person when in fact your a reseller of the product because you get a portion of money for every person who buys it with your link.


Hi lancestar2 - I am not a reseller-if anyone thinks I'm a reseller they're welcome to go to the web site's main page and pay more for the product instead of the Alex Jones' radio link I posted.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Bright, you mentioned running a chainsaw earlier.
Chainsaws are 2-cycle engines.
Is there any specific information on whether this stuff can run in 2-cycle engines?
(of course this would suppose you have oil available that hasn't gone bad)

It does claim to have an "unlimited shelf life", but its inability to start an engine on a dry tank or cold engine is a bit of negative, as you'd need starter fluid which *does* evap or go bad.
Basically, the longer you store this, the less helpful it is because anything it would go in would have a lower and lower chance of starting as time goes by.
But, in the short term, if you wanted to keep a can of it in your car(since it's safer than gas) for out-of-gas moments on the side of the road (and you can swallow the price), then it could be a valid option.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Bright said:


> Hi lancestar2 - I am not a reseller-if anyone thinks I'm a reseller they're welcome to go to the web site's main page and pay more for the product instead of the Alex Jones' radio link I posted.


then what is your motivation? Are you the seller directly? I did a short search online and I found this.

[ a ad for it on Youtube. I don't want to post it here but you can find that yourself any product with a info commerical seems kinda fishy from the get go id say...

The YouTube video explains that the product is intended as a emergency fuel option for when people are stranded on the roadway because they ran out of fuel.

Also here is a link to another prepper site where this "unbias informational tip was posted" word for word but by another poster about 2 weeks ago.

Deal On Spare Fuel - Prepper Emergency Fuel 07-10-2014 - Slickdeals.net

Notice all the negative feedback there too? Nothing but a scam like I said. One of the things I hate the most is a scam trying to con people out of money or overcharge them for a product that is not worth the extreme cost.

I think if you were the seller of the product then maybe you should market it towards companies such as AAA and to get them to provide the product to drivers for when they run out of gas as AAA offers an option for drivers to get 1/8 or 1/3 of a gallon of gas or so so they can get to a gas station and refuel. The fact that it's being marketed directly to the consumer and not a tow truck company kinda explains its a product that a simple gallon of gas would actually provide far more benefits than your product as you get more fuel usage out of AND it's way cheaper (even at 4 dollars a gallon of gas)

I mean if there is any preppers here that are to "lazy" to rotate there gas and to ensure they have more than enough fuel while driving (how could you NOT with gas pumps on 24hours next to freeways and basic planning) Then perhaps they would like to buy your product at 10-20x the price of regular price of fuel.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

lancestar2 said:


> then what is your motivation? Are you the seller directly? I did a short search online and I found this.
> 
> [ a ad for it on Youtube. I don't want to post it here but you can find that yourself any product with a info commerical seems kinda fishy from the get go id say...
> 
> ...


There are only two things that can drive this product.
1. Unlimited shelf life
2. Safe to store *inside* a vehicle

For these alone, I can see a husband forking over the money to stash a jug in his wife's car. (speaking as a husband myself)
The thought of her on the side of the road at night with the kids in the back is not something I want to role play in my head.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> There are only two things that can drive this product.
> 1. Unlimited shelf life
> 2. Safe to store *inside* a vehicle
> 
> ...


Yes, but as long as your wife can understand that F is for FULL and E is for EMPTY you might not need to stash a jug in her car. There was one time I almost ran out of gas but I never let that happen again even in rural settings I always top off before going in areas where there is not a gas station for a while. I don't have a GPS but I always know where I am driving as I always find out my route online before leaving to ensure I know how to get there. (also I always make sure I have cell service the entire route)

Also I will point out that most cars have a low fuel indicator that lets you know when your on your last gallon or so. A 1/2 gallon of gas will let you go what? another 10-15 extra miles? Is that really enough to ensure your able to get to the closest gas station? If you live in a very rural setting I doubt it. but if your only semi rural then when the indicator on your car goes off to remind you that your low on gas (if you happen to forget to check your gas level upon starting your trip) Are you sure that one 1/2 gallon of gas is going to be what keeps you out of the situation you envision? If so then by all means buy it for yourself and your wife. Yet don't expect it to blindly be a safety net when in fact all your buying is a few extra miles beyond your low fuel indicator.

Plus by buying this product your telling your wife to 1 get out of the car, 2 search the trunk and find the bottle in the trunk, 3 gas up your tank with the bottle which won't be as easy as it is at the pump as the nossle goes directly into the tank to depress the metal tab protecting the tank. I hope your wife's car is NOT a drivers side gas tank

I would suggest you consider getting a roadside assistance package for your wife INCLUDING something like onstar with a satellite phone system to ensure she won't be stranded without a signal in a rural area. That way she can wait inside the car with her kids with the doors locked! Also other items for protection may also help put you at ease (gun, mace, taser, club) ...just a suggestion, but if you still think this 1/2 gallon of storeable gas is the best option to increase your wife's safety then by all means.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

lancestar2 said:


> Yes, but as long as your wife can understand that F is for FULL and E is for EMPTY you might not need to stash a jug in her car. There was one time I almost ran out of gas but I never let that happen again even in rural settings I always top off before going in areas where there is not a gas station for a while. I don't have a GPS but I always know where I am driving as I always find out my route online before leaving to ensure I know how to get there. (also I always make sure I have cell service the entire route)
> 
> Also I will point out that most cars have a low fuel indicator that lets you know when your on your last gallon or so. A 1/2 gallon of gas will let you go what? another 10-15 extra miles? Is that really enough to ensure your able to get to the closest gas station? If you live in a very rural setting I doubt it. but if your only semi rural then when the indicator on your car goes off to remind you that your low on gas (if you happen to forget to check your gas level upon starting your trip) Are you sure that one 1/2 gallon of gas is going to be what keeps you out of the situation you envision? If so then by all means buy it for yourself and your wife. Yet don't expect it to blindly be a safety net when in fact all your buying is a few extra miles beyond your low fuel indicator.
> 
> ...


First off, get married, then get back to me after 10 years... Until then, don't give advice to a married man on what he should do. It really makes you look bad, trust me.

Secondly, the price of this "package" you're referring to is significantly more than one of these jugs.

She drives an SUV and is pefectly capable of finding a jug and funnel and pouring into the tank, thank you very much. It would have her back on the road in minutes, in stead of possible hours waiting for some service to send a stranger to her remote location.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> First off, get married, then get back to me after 10 years... Until then, don't give advice to a married man on what he should do. It really makes you look bad, trust me.
> 
> Secondly, the price of this "package" you're referring to is significantly more than one of these jugs.
> 
> She drives an SUV and is pefectly capable of finding a jug and funnel and pouring into the tank, thank you very much. It would have her back on the road in minutes, in stead of possible hours waiting for some service to send a stranger to her remote location.


haha Ok your going for the case deal! Good thing she has an SUV so she can store it in the back of the SUV. Make sure you have a flashlight in there too in case it's at night.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

It's not like this "spare gas" is anything new. I remember reading about it decades ago in _Popular Science._
As to the price; I'll pass.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

lancestar2 said:


> haha Ok your going for the case deal! Good thing she has an SUV so she can store it in the back of the SUV. Make sure you have a flashlight in there too in case it's at night.


You seem to be under the impression that I'm buying this stuff. I was simply pointing out that there are perfectly sane reasons for this product, even at the premium price. Luckily, my better half would not need something like this. But others *could*.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> First off, get married, then get back to me after 10 years... Until then, don't give advice to a married man on what he should do. It really makes you look bad, trust me.
> 
> Secondly, the price of this "package" you're referring to is significantly more than one of these jugs.
> 
> She drives an SUV and is pefectly capable of finding a jug and funnel and pouring into the tank, thank you very much. It would have her back on the road in minutes, _in stead of possible hours_ waiting for some service to send a stranger to her remote location.





Kauboy said:


> You seem to be under the impression that I'm buying this stuff. I was simply pointing out that there are perfectly sane reasons for this product, even at the premium price. Luckily, my better half would not need something like this. But others *could*.


:shock: you implied that your wife would be better of using this product.

but anyways... I have AAA roadside service and of the about 5 times I needed it in the last 2-3 years (it's about time to get a new car I know haha) I have never waited more than 75min. I also always keep extra winter gear in my car to keep warm too if need be but still it's a great service, which has a by far better usability than a 1/2 gallon of gas (or 2 gallons if you buy it in bulk) that your paying at least 4-8x the price of a gallon of gas. It's much more likely to have engine trouble or have a hose break on the road than it is to run out of gas. Which in that case your 1/2 gallon jug of gas (or 2 gallons) you suggest that would NOT be insane to buy will sure won't help much 

Also the fact that you wont be buying this product for your wife only say you agree with me haha... you just don't want to admit it..


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> I keep 25 gallons on hand , I put sta-bil too keep it from going bad. Also I rotate it thru my mower and pickup.
> Don't know for sure how long that much would keep my generator running. But once it has run out I will not need lights and refrigeration I will have used up the perishables and fall back on the dry and canned food I have stored.


A Typical Generator Five Kw Uses One Gallon Per Hour.


----------

